# Bitterling Baby



## gopelchen (28. Sep. 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Wie kann es sein, dass ploetzlich ein __ Bitterling Baby in meinem Teich schwimmt, wenn die Bitterlinge kein Laichverhalten gezeigt haben und auch noch zu jung sind? 
Ist es moeglich, dass in der Muschel, die ich im Juni eingesetzt habe, eine "Ueberraschung" war?? Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklaeren...

lg von Anita


----------



## gopelchen (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Bitterling Baby*

Schade, dass niemand eine Antwort hat...


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Bitterling Baby*

Hallo Anita,

Willkommen im Teich- Forum 

 Bitterlinge, da habe ich gar keine Ahnung, Sorry.
Aber möglich ist alles, auch das eintragen von Laich über Vögel oder Füllwasser aus Bächen bzw Teichen.

LG René


----------



## Maifisch (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Bitterling Baby*

Hallo Anita. 
Das kann gut möglich sein. Kommt halt drauf an, von woher die Muschel stammt. Ob sie mit Bitterlingen zusammen "gehalten" wurde, oder aus einem anderen Teich in dem die Voraussetzungen gegeben waren. 
Ich habe auch beides in meinem Teich, aber leider hatte ich in diesem Jahr keinen Nachwuchs......
Aber wenn ich Glück habe, habe ich eine kleine Muschel entdeckt.... ! 
LG Sonja


----------

